# Bribie Ocean side today - 20th July



## Alby (Aug 21, 2006)

Hi Guys
Well, I have the kayak on top, and all my cr*p in the car. I finish work at 1.00pm, so plan on hitting the Bribie beacon this arvo.......if the wind holds off. At the moment, here at Geebung there's virtually no wind. The flag outside is just hanging loose.
If the wind does come up I'm going to Ningi Crk via the boatramp on the Toorbul side.

Sorry for the short notice, but I've been ummming, and ahhhing about even going because of the wind prediction. I guess the wind won't really kick in until normal knock off time for everyone this evening. Like last weekend! :twisted: 
Cheers
Alby


----------



## xerubus (May 17, 2007)

wish I could... but alas i'm at work 

good luck mate... no wind up that way atm.


----------



## boggeyman (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi
is there any 1 going saturday or sunday tothe good old spot.
is so Im in.


----------



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

Is it going to be fishable on the weekend if the 20 knot SW comes through as predicted?


----------



## xerubus (May 17, 2007)

I think the wind might make things a little uncomfortable on the weekend, as the beacon isn't very protected from southerly winds. But hey, the bureau have got it wrong in the past.

I'll probably head out tomorrow evening to get some tailor off of the beach, but not from the yak.


----------

